# NSW: SOUTH COAST MULLOWAY MAGIC



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Set off on Monday afternoon late to see if i can't manage a jewie i have tried for the last two days with a loss of 3 fish through pulled hooks and line breaks. The thoughts run through my head about yesterdays fish, that i believe was easily 20kgs. I paddle to my favourite spot to see if i can't grab a few livies. I begin to burley and instantly i pick up 3 mullet and a garfish, i decide that should be enough so i pack up and rig up my two bigger rods and head off to the hole. I arrive there and the tide is pumping out ad there are baitfish rippling the surface everywhere, the river is full of small jellyfish too. I send out my first livie a mullet on the baitrunner and set it in the holder. I then grap the overhead and decide to put out the garfish in short, i send him out too! I begin to slow troll and work the hole in a zig-zag pattern it has now been about an hour and the sun is going down i am loosing faith when suddenly the baitrunner screams off i let him run properly to get such a hefty bait down. I set the hook and it goes slack, a few choice words were exchanged here and i start to crank the handle in discust. When it comes back tight again what the hell? :shock: He's just run up current, i get my garfish in and settle in for the fight. It has now been about 20 minutes and im being towed around by a jewie with only one torch and not being able to see much with the pooring rain. I begin to hear some croaking and point the torch on the surface hear she comes the big bar of gold has hit the surface and is laying belly up. Now after 2 poor gaff shots i finally nail one and hang onto him as he throws water everywhere. I drag him up into the yak and head home where dads waiting with the camera.

Heres a few pictures(sorry the report is average)




























Cheers guys, 
Josho


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aye carumba..... :shock: 8)


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Nothing average about that Josho..
Nice jewy...Champion effort...


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Very nice... I can smell it from here ;-)


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

Fantastic fish Josho. I bet that got the heart pumping. Well done

Graeme


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

Great work, champ. That would've been an awesome fight.
I've caught two jew now and placed together, end on end, they still wouldn't measure up to your leviathan.
You must still be buzzing.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

LOvely stuff and well deserved for putting in the effort! cheers, Dave.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

DaftWullie said:


> You da MAN !!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


Beat me to it :lol: Ahh, what the hell:

YOU DA MAN!!! 8) 8)


----------



## scaffdogg (Dec 29, 2008)

awesome fish matey


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

He's done it again!

Nice effort and great reward!

Fantastic fish mate, well done.

Paul.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Great fish josho youve definately set the benchmark for jewies lately. Id be lying if i said i wasnt a little bit jealous :lol:

Cheers Micka


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Another great Jew mate, well done.
I would love a Jew off the yak, oneday i might be able to post a similar report, but dont hold your breath while your waiting :lol:


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a real fish! Fantastic to see your effort paid off! This photo of satisfaction is worth more than gold! By the way, have you break your father's record yet?


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Top effort mate!


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your are the Jewie Slayer. Another honker......


----------



## mark (Sep 3, 2007)

Great fish man. Don't think there is anyone on here that isn't jealous when a nice jewie is caught.


----------



## platypus01 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great fish! It's a great feeling when the plan actually works!


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go. now that would be one hell of a fight.
Congrats on a top fish.

Butts...


----------



## MXB (Mar 19, 2009)

Superb fish . . . well done :shock: :shock:

MXB


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow Josho that's awesome! were you trolling at the time or did you have the baits down with sinkers?


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi,

I slow troll my baits down on sinkers and just adjust the weight to the run of the tide. I try to just move them at the speed of them hanging about 1 metre above the bottom. This technique really does work a treat.

Josho 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

josho said:


> I try to just move them at the speed of them hanging about 1 metre above the bottom. This technique really does work a treat.
> 
> Josho 8)


Good advice there Josho - congrats on a fish most of us can only dream of catching :roll:


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

Another great fish!

ps. That's a pretty high benchmark you are setting!


----------



## GMan (Sep 22, 2008)

nice effort!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Josho a worthy capture mate.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Great story and great fish! Like the idea of zig-zagging around the hole with livies in tow....must try that!

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

josho said:


> Hi,
> 
> I slow troll my baits down on sinkers and just adjust the weight to the run of the tide. I try to just move them at the speed of them hanging about 1 metre above the bottom. This technique really does work a treat.
> 
> Josho 8)


Thanks for the jewie tips champ.


----------



## scottyandmary (Apr 24, 2009)

Thats a great fish
god on ya


----------



## CastAway (Dec 28, 2007)

Great fish Josho, well done!


----------

